# Phlebotomy Cert



## offthewall88 (Jul 26, 2009)

First off, what does having your phlebotomy certification allow you to do? I just passed my NREMT and I'm wondering if it's a good idea to grab up a phlebotomy cert at least for the clinical aspect of the work... ie: E.R. Tech

I know some places may require it but I haven't found many by researching who are looking for E.R. techs, so I'm not exactly sure how imperative it is.

I will be looking for a job in L.A. County


----------



## medicdan (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats, again, on passing the NR. I dont know specifically about LA county, but check with nearby ERs before going off to get a phlebotonomy cert. Some ERs will train you themself, some will give you limited scope of practice, etc. Fit your training to the needs-- find a job first. 

Search around on the site for more information about getting your LA county EMT certification-- to be able to work in the field. 

Hope this helps, good luck!

Dan


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 26, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> Congrats, again, on passing the NR. I dont know specifically about LA county, but check with nearby ERs before going off to get a phlebotonomy cert. Some ERs will train you themself, some will give you limited scope of practice, etc. Fit your training to the needs-- find a job first.
> 
> Search around on the site for more information about getting your LA county EMT certification-- to be able to work in the field.
> 
> ...


 
California requires a Phlebotomy Cert to draw blood if you are not one of the licensed staff in a hospital. Jobs are difficult to find now especially in the hospital and the better qualified you are, the better chance you will have. 

https://secure.cps.ca.gov/cltreg/pt_faq.asp

https://secure.cps.ca.gov/cltreg/pt_certinfo.asp

http://www.cdph.ca.gov/programs/lfs/Pages/default.aspx

Other states are also looking at getting certification for their Phlebotomists. Even if the state doesn't have a certificate they may require you obtain certication from a nationally recognized organization that has specific training requirements. This has done alot to eliminate some unqualified and mail order phlebotomy cert "mills".

Below is often how a typical ED Technician Job description reads in California. This is from Kaiser but Sutter, CHW and UC have similar requirements if one of their facilities use ED Technicians. Remember, hospitals also like to choose known candidates from within their system so a CNA or PCT that is well known would be a good candidate and the hospital may have paid to them to get the necessary certifications so they can apply for the job. This is why I recommend one to take whatever entry level job in a good hospital to get one's foot in the door. Hospitals now can be picky with the large number of applicants and may be more reluctant to put out the expense of training someone who won't stay 6 months. Hospitals know EMTs are usually inbetween jobs or can't get the job of their dreams right away so they will have to make do with the ED temporarily but it ain't glamorous enough for them. 

*ED Technician I*

*EDUCATION/LICENSE/CERTIFICATION: *High School Diploma/GED; Experience Requirement: => 6 months related experience as an Emergency Medical Technician, Certified Nursing Assistant, or Medical Assistant with certification as specified by the Medical Board of California, or equivalent (e.g. military experience) or, completion of an ED or UCC externship in an unlicensed assistive personnel externship or, completion of firs semester of clinical course work in a nursing program. CA Limited Phlebotomy Certification (LPT) or Certified Phlebotomy Technician (CPT), if job requires "skin puncture" for lab testing purposes and Certified Phlebotomy Technician (CPT), if job requires "blood draw" for lab testing purposes.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 27, 2009)

do you have to go through a class to get certified as a phlebotomist? someone once told me that you just have to have a certain amount of "sticks" that you have done... i am in the navy as a corpsman, and i draw blood, and give IVs all day, although i am not certified in doing it. i just learned through OJT, i am however NREMT-B if that matters.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 27, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> do you have to go through a class to get certified as a phlebotomist? someone once told me that you just have to have a certain amount of "sticks" that you have done... i am in the navy as a corpsman, and i draw blood, and give IVs all day, although i am not certified in doing it. i just learned through OJT, i am however NREMT-B if that matters.


 
If you are going to live in California, read the links I posted. 

EMT-B is not a lab cert.

Unlike EMS, other professions are seeking to standardize to ensure all the "OJTs" and schools are on the same page especially with patient safety and regulations.  To work in a hospital, CLIA and JCAHO are very strict with monitoring your qualifications.  I see the phlebotomy cert becoming the standard everywhere fairly soon.   Even Paramedics can not show proof of correct blood draw knowledge nor do many employers require periodic competency.  Thus, like ETI, skills are all over the map and often not in a good way.


----------



## TYPO (Aug 5, 2009)

I start phlebotomy and EKG tech course in a few weeks.  Here in CT you have to be licensed


----------

